# jobsite milwaukee radio not working



## pika129 (Aug 29, 2016)

My jobsite radio is not working. Only clock is working and radio is dead. When is plug in the outlet is start tic tic noise and increase with volume. Only tic tic noise, nothing else. I can scan channel but none of them is working ? 
Somebody please help me to solve this problem. 
Thanks


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What's the warranty.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Which radio is it?


----------



## pika129 (Aug 29, 2016)

i bought from craiglist and don't have the receipt.
Milwaukee 2792-20 M18 Jobsite Radio / Charger


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Check out on that warranty. I bet its covered if it's new enough. Call and complain.

I've had good luck with the DeWalt radios honestly.


----------

